
Why The Future Belongs To The US In 1 Simple Chart - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.businessinsider.com/demographics-why-the-future-belongs-to-the-us-2013-7?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29
======
venomsnake
Now if only India and Brasil were present on that chart ...

